# Twin Vee 17 classic



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

Was it a little bit of a learning curve when taking a turn lol?


----------



## Tranio (May 25, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Was it a little bit of a learning curve when taking a turn lol?


Not at all


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Post up some pics!


----------



## Tranio (May 25, 2018)

Jpscott1 said:


> Post up some pics!


Working on fixing her up a little. Then pics.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice, there are 2 guys we see out off Dania everytime we go out, commercial spear/dive guys, in one of them... nice little rig you got there.


----------



## Tranio (May 25, 2018)

Thanks. So far we love it.


----------

